# I made Tilly a felt mouse :D



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Ive been really into my crafting these days, especially making things out of felt so thought id have a go at making Tilly a felt mouse for her, I stuffed it with catnip just as an extra and she loves it!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It looks as if your efforts were appreciated


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

That's fantastic. Love the 2nd photo! 'Arrrrgh!' lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww brilliant :thumbup: I'd love to be able to do something like that for mine 

Em
xx


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks alot


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Did you use a sowing machine? They remind me of my mum so much  

I really wouldn't mind having a go actually. Hmm *considers* :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Did you use a sowing machine? They remind me of my mum so much
> 
> I really wouldn't mind having a go actually. Hmm *considers* :lol:
> 
> ...


No hun its done by hand, if you go to my blog theres a link for the tutorial on there  Its really easy to make


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

K1nS said:


> No hun its done by hand, if you go to my blog theres a link for the tutorial on there  Its really easy to make


:yikes: I'm going to make one 

I'll let you know how it goes :thumbup:

Thank you 

Em
xx


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

I also made her a felt ball today  she hasnt played with it yet, shes still sleeping


----------

